# Do you students here work full or part time?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

or not work at all? I work full-time 4 days 40 hours. And am currently taking chem I with lab and Physics with Calculus I with Lab(9 credit hours). I kinda want to switch over to a part time job to be quite honest. I want to have more free time on my hands.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

shynesshellasucks said:


> or not work at all? I work full-time 4 days 40 hours. And am currently taking chem I with lab and Physics with Calculus I with Lab(9 credit hours). I kinda want to switch over to a part time job to be quite honest. I want to have more free time on my hands.


i dont work at all, i did work Last summer, might work again this summer or just get a regular partime job.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a full time job in school. Its tough.Made me jealous of anyone without a job that had time to just study.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

No work (and yes, this thread makes me feel very lazy for it!), I just do one day of volunteering at the weekend. My procrastination is terrible as it is, which on the one hand makes me think that if I worked (luckily I can support myself via my student loan, bursary and scholarship, so I'm able not to) I'd get no work done at all, but on the other I realise that I waste about 95% of my time anyway, so it would only be putting it to better use rather than squandering it as I do currently.

I think that if you'd still be able to financially support yourself if you switched over to part-time work, it's certainly worth considering if you'll think you'll be less stressed and/or able to devote more of yourself towards studying as a consequence. I don't know if I'd be able to handle a full-time job on top of studying, to be honest, so I'm mightily glad I'm in the fortunate position of being able to support myself at the moment without having to work.

I feel extremely lazy now...


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I have no job, and am a psych major. I wish i could just take psych classes.

But id like to get a summer job as lile a security guard or
something like that. Sounds like fun. Anyone know any fun part time jobs?


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

Your schedule sounds so busy. I'm doing 15 cr hours, and not working, but I think I'm going to try and get a job.. for like 8 hrs/week. Haha.

I've been struggling with motivation to do schoolwork the past few weeks (should actually be studying for a human nutrition test right now..), so I think I wouldn't do so well working more than 8 or so hours, and taking away potential study time.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

mooncake said:


> No work (and yes, this thread makes me feel very lazy for it!), I just do one day of volunteering at the weekend. My procrastination is terrible as it is, which on the one hand makes me think that if I worked (luckily I can support myself via my student load, bursary and scholarship, so I'm able not to) I'd get no work done at all, but on the other I realise that I waste about 95% of my time anyway, so it would only be putting it to better use rather than squandering it as I do currently.
> 
> I think that if you'd still be able to financially support yourself if you switched over to part-time work, it's certainly worth considering if you'll think you'll be less stressed and/or able to devote more of yourself towards studying as a consequence. I don't know if I'd be able to handle a full-time job on top of studying, to be honest, so I'm mightily glad I'm in the fortunate position of being able to support myself at the moment without having to work.
> 
> I feel extremely lazy now...


I'm very lazy too. Full time job + lazy student does not equal a very good GPA lol. I actually wish I didn't work so I could relax, rest and kill some time like you do too. I just dropped one of my Science Classes and lab now I'm down to 4 credit hours. Now I can chill a little.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

mus said:


> Your schedule sounds so busy. I'm doing 15 cr hours, and not working, but I think I'm going to try and get a job.. for like 8 hrs/week. Haha.


Yup taking 2 science classes + 2 labs is not easy for me so I dropped a class and a lab. Gosh I wish I didn't work lol.


mus said:


> I've been struggling with motivation to do schoolwork the past few weeks (should actually be studying for a human nutrition test right now..), so I think I wouldn't do so well working more than 8 or so hours, and taking away potential study time.


Yup, I can relate to this. Procrastination is a really big issue for me and now add a full time job on top of it.....


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

During school I don't work but I had a job last summer and will have the same job again this summer. I think getting a job now wouldn't be a bad thing for me. I have a ton of free time which I sometimes don't know what to with, and getting a job would be a productive way to use time when I wasn't going to be doing much else anyway. In the winter I was an assistant coach on a team (non paying) and it actually was a really good experience. Now I could get a job, but I still have plenty of money saved up and probably won't because it would be very short anyway until the summer when I start my old job again.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I usually take four classes, one with a lab, and work 15 hours a week.

My Mon-Fri and JAMPACKED 12 hour days but my Sat and Sun are usually dead.


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

I work a part time and luckily it's in the same college I go to. I'm taking 16 credits.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't work while I'm studying I have to commute for a total of 5 hours a day 5 days a week and spend 8 hours a day in classes mon-fri. I also don't drive and that can be an issue if you work nights.

By the time I get home I just want to sleep and I like having weekends to just relax.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

30 hours of work a week plus 18 college credit hours. In case you were wondering, I have no life.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im disabled. but i go part time to school.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

laura024 said:


> 30 hours of work a week plus 18 college credit hours. In case you were wondering, I have no life.


Well if you're working and studying at the same time having a life would be impossible because of all the homework and assignments you get.


----------



## meanmachine13 (Mar 13, 2011)

I do 6 courses and work 2 days (8 hour days) a week. Its not too bad.


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

I work "full-time" which at my job is 35 hours per week. I'm taking one 3-credit class right now... IS420... something about business processes as they related to information systems... or something.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I work at the beginning and end of every term for what amounts to probably 60-80 hours spread over 2-3 weeks. This is nice since it gives me a little extra room in my budget, but finals are just really ugly.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

I do lots of volunteering and peer tutoring. The amount of hours I put in them a week can be considered full-time work, actually.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Currently doing 32 hours in classes and 4 hours of commuting each day of the business week. >.<

Then I have to spend a bunch of time doing more work at home.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I currently work part-time, but next quarter I'm gonna be volunteering more so it'll be like working full-time.


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

only taking 12 hours and no job. i'm focusing on getting healthy by exercising, eating right, and trying to stop smoking cannabis. i want to get a job, but i feel like there are so many people looking right now and my resume is so bad that i have no chance. plus i'm too depressed lately to do much - even school work.


----------



## ymmasjones (Sep 22, 2011)

I work part time online for 20 hours a week basically just doing some online work for a company.

Best thing is I am only on my computer at home working every night. They just track and monitor my work hours using this software so they are sure that I am working properly.

It might be a big chunk of my week's time but since I am productive enough, I am able to handle this kind of schedule well. I still have all the time for school. After all, this is extra income.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm doing 16 cred hours- but I'm failing my calculus and chem classes (( I quit work because I had no time to study....I need someone who can help me!!


----------



## BlueandYellow (Sep 20, 2011)

Im working full time 30-40 hours, then taking 9 credit hours of classes, and am involved in the school literary magazine. I work pretty much all the time, but I like that it keeps me busy.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

working 20-24 hours a week with 14 units. this time last year i was taking 17 units and working closer to 30 hours a week... but for some reason i feel much busier this semester. in any case, SUPER F-ING JEALOUS of anyone who doesn't have to work while they're in school. nuff said.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

I currently don't have any job and it really sucks. It just really sucks being at home all day except for going to school because it just makes me depressed. I have started applying for summer internships so hopefully next summer I will have an internship. I am hoping to get a seasonal job this year but it might be difficult with all the people looking for jobs.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope, I did have a summer job last month. Still waiting for that new place to open in October. My father knows sum managers and he could help me land a job. I start school in the end of January.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I work part time between 16 - 24 hours depending if there's any extra hours going, which currently there is 

I need the money mainly to pay for my photography equipment.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I work about 20 hrs a week, 3 days a week. I can't imagine working full time and going to school full time and it amazes me that there are people who are able to manage it. I go crazy if I feel like I don't have enough time for homework and for leisure.


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

My current timetable has me in every week day, mostly in the afternoon. It's 10 hours in class a week (approx. 10 hours in travelling there and back), and most of it being practical means many more hours working outside the class, so I'd say it's taking 30-40 hours of my week.
I want a part-time job but it'll either be evenings when I'm tired from uni or the weekend which for me is for getting work done, spending time with friends and family, and going out. I figured maybe I could just find something that's maybe 8 hours a week, but it just doesn't seem worth the time and money if it's around minimum wage. 
Any suggestions on a kind of job that's only a few hours a week and pays well enough to be worth it?


----------



## Abenthy (Oct 9, 2011)

I should be working, but my course load is killing me. Plus, working just plain sucks. I enjoy studying all day. It's heaven on Earth for me. Unfortunately, it must come to an end. I need a job.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I used to go to college full-time and work part-time when I was back home.

Now that I'm away from home at another college and this new city has limited jobs (even for the locals) I'm out of luck, or else I would be working.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I had to quit my job. It was kind of pathetic because it was a fine job. I could do everything i wanted, including working the graveyard shift.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am looking for a job but currently I don't work at all. For the summer I will hopefully find an internship and will be working full time.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Event Horizon said:


> I had to quit my job. It was kind of pathetic because it was a fine job. I could do everything i wanted, including working the graveyard shift.


What kind of things do grave yard shifts do? I am 21 and I wanna get a part time job doing that.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

nycdude said:


> What kind of things do grave yard shifts do? I am 21 and I wanna get a part time job doing that.


My situation is kind of special because I used to work for my family's finance firm, and I was able to do clerical and demi-IT stuff. Otherwise, i'm not sure what fields have a lot of graveyard jobs available :/
However, I hear that inventory/stocking in retail has a lot of graveyard jobs...not sure if that helps.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Event Horizon said:


> My situation is kind of special because I used to work for my family's finance firm, and I was able to do clerical and demi-IT stuff. Otherwise, i'm not sure what fields have a lot of graveyard jobs available :/
> However, I hear that inventory/stocking in retail has a lot of graveyard jobs...not sure if that helps.


Oh, thanks for the info


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

In university, I'd generally work between 8 and 24 hours a week and take between 2 and 4 classes a semester, including summer semesters. Now I generally work 40 hours a week (internship, mind you, so the stress is less intense than at a real job, and I'm rarely expected to work overtime) and take 1 or 2 classes a semester (university classes, technically, but they're not really academic at all, if you know what I mean). There was a brief period of time when I went to school full time and didn't work at all, but I much prefered the school/work combo I eventually settled on. I like to be focusing my energy in a couple different areas at a time, and not working=no money, which sucks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

college full time during the week then I work the weekend


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been applying for part-time jobs like crazy...but so far, nothing yet. :/ I still live at home so it's not like I really _NEED _to have the money, but it still would be _nice _to, if that makes sense.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I work 20hrs plus 9 grad school credits. My grad school program isn't too hard by itself. I could get all my studying easy if it wasn't for the work. Instead, I'm always playing catchup. The work though pays for my tuition plus a stipend and could give me some primo references so it's worth the stress and sleep deprivation.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

nycdude said:


> Oh, thanks for the info


No problem


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

I quit my ****ty *** job well over a month ago. I am so sick and tired of working with *******s. I am currently looking for a work-at-home or office-type job. I've also been applying online and by mail for a new job like crazy.


----------



## Crackednotbroken (Oct 25, 2011)

*Were college students and we need money!*

I'm currently going to school full time and working full time. It's crazy busy but when I need the money I've got it. Idk that I'd recommend full time both ways but when you need a job the pay makes all the difference in the amount of hrs you'll need\want to work.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

when i was in college i worked in the summertime but never during school time. by living at home without a car or life i was able to survive off of student loans and grants. without contribution from parents except for the obvious living at home for free part.

i still ended up dropping out in my senior year, so it didn't help much, my study habits were poor.


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I work part-time and go to school full-time (5 classes). 
If I didn't procrastinate so much I would be able to handle it, but I don't.

Like right now, I should be doing homework, but I'm on here. 
When I try catch up on schoolwork my job "gets in the way" when really it's my procrastination. 
ahhhhhhh!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I've noticed people with jobs and full time studies can be better students than those who have more time on their hands. When you work, you're more aware of how valuable time is and you're far more likely to spend it productively. It depends on what makes you tick, I suppose.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

NO, parents don't want me too....I definitely will next semester, though! I need a job! I need to have some worth!


----------



## topmid (Oct 24, 2011)

last semester i worked 40 hours along with 12 hours of class and i managed all a's and b's, while smoking weed everyday. i don't know how i did it. this semester i had 6 hours but dropped a course so now i have 3 hours and have no job and quit smoking weed but i can't concentrate on class at all and have a c right now... i don't get it!


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

Part time sales 25-30 hr a week. School full time 15 units


----------

